# New member - moving to phils in december



## zeenith (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I am preparing to move my 4 children, sister and mother to the Philippines in December this year. My country does not have a paediatric neurologist so my youngest daughter has been seeing a paed neuro at the Philippine Children's Medical Centre in QC. My partner daughter and I were in Manila earlier this year for her first consultation. My daughters second check up is in December and she will need to do so every so often going forward - an expensive exercise in itself. I have therefore decided to move my everyone over while I visit every month or two. 

Initially I decided that they would stay somewhere in Manila but after months of research I am leaning more towards Cavite. I would like some help with information on a nice place to stay in the province. I have looked at Baguio and Ismus but everytime I ready about a place, another place is mentioned and I end up feeling like I am not doing enough research. My criteria are basically around my children (who will then be 11, 4, 3 and 1):

a. not prone to earthquakes
b. not prone to flooding
c. easily able to take cab or bus to Manila for check-up
d. generally safe
e. fresh market vegetable
f. place with history and culture
g. good basic education school
h. easy access to mall and children's parks 
I. I am from the Highlands of my country and so cool weather is all good with me. 
j. place where I can find some good and affordable (PHP20,000 per month) accommodation

I don't want to sound picky, I just want to ensure that my children are in a place where they can "enjoy life" unlike being holed up in our house here in our home country.

TIA


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi there , i can only tell you about my area, Los Banos which is a University town
It has a large Healthserve Hospital which is being extended.
There are currently two other Hospitals being built.
There is a fresh Market ,a Robinsons mall, and another mall nearby.
And there is a large City mall currently being built.
Its a safe place, i have been here since 2011.
There is a Fisheries College and the Sister is a Professor there.
There are several other Schools in the area.
Most people here use the University grounds as a park.
Theres all the usual fast food places.
And a regular bus service to Manila although i would reccomend SM Santa Rosa
And nearby Nuvali as you have Children, it has loads of shops and its set in the countryside
Much better and quieter than Manila .

Any questions pls ask ..Bob


----------



## zeenith (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you very much Bob for responding I truly appreciate it!

You know after so much research mainly around Manila and a bit into Baguio, Ismus, Indang - I kept running into mentions of smaller places in the country that had a lot to offer. Hence this post to bring this information out - so thank you very much.

I have done a bit of search of both Los Banos and Nuvali and wow Nuvali would be great for my children. 

I have a question with accommodation - do you think I could find good long-term accommodation to rent? There is nothing on the net.

How far Los Banos from Nuvali?

TIA!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Los Banos Laguna*



zeenith said:


> Thank you very much Bob for responding I truly appreciate it!
> 
> You know after so much research mainly around Manila and a bit into Baguio, Ismus, Indang - I kept running into mentions of smaller places in the country that had a lot to offer. Hence this post to bring this information out - so thank you very much.
> 
> ...


Hi Tia, Los Banos Laguna is about an hour drive maybe less but traffic is rough in Calamba and Los Banos, actually traffic is bad everywhere and to make matters worse it's a road or old highway from Calamba Laguna to Pagsanjan Laguna, SLEX Highway stops at Calamba. I live south of Los Banos and I've ran into several expats that live in this region, yes the rent will be much lower for sure.

Long term accommodation... so if you're family is going to retire here? You could purchase a condo, they do require a hefty down payment but it should be paid off in either 5 - 10 years depends on how fast you pay it down, it's gonna be as bad as a rental option but you'll own it. 

There is plenty of information online about this also don't forget to use Facebook as another search option, you'd type in the city and rental or condo but always be weary of a scam and never send money here in advance, watch out for contracts.


----------



## zeenith (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you M.C.A for responding - truly appreciate it!

Only my mother, sister and 4 children will be moving. I will be visiting them monthly and longer when I am on annual leave from work. I am planning to have them in the country for at least 5 years. 

I was thinking of renting for the first year and then within the year look for a place to purchase. Thank you for the note about being cautious - I have been looking at airbnb but then there isn't much on it for long term rental in smaller places. 

I will continue searching. Thank you so much!!

Zeenith


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Rental companies*



zeenith said:


> Thank you M.C.A for responding - truly appreciate it!
> 
> Only my mother, sister and 4 children will be moving. I will be visiting them monthly and longer when I am on annual leave from work. I am planning to have them in the country for at least 5 years.
> 
> ...


I performed more searches and online it appears a couple of rental agencies have locked up the prices for many condo's and apartments in Nuvali and extremely high at 13,000 - 15000 pesos per month rental and also a 16,000 peso deposit for a single condo rental... Ooff that's a bit much so a two bedroom would probably be as high as 20,000 pesos. 

Good luck, you might do much better once you arrive or if you have any contacts here that could help you find a place to rent. There are a few expats that live in the Sta Rosa area that maybe could shed some light on rental costs so hopefully they will shed some light. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zeenith (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you M.C.A, truly appreciate the heads up. I have taken note and will keep looking. 

Pleasant weekend!

Zeenith


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Have a search on Property24 for rentals in a specific area

https://www.property24.com.ph/property-for-rent-in-nuvali-s22851


Appears you can get a 3 bed house within your budget.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

zeenith said:


> Hi Al
> 
> a. not prone to earthquakes
> b. not prone to flooding
> ...


Coming late tom this thread. The locations recommended by previous contributors are mostly fine...it's just that none of them tick I, the climate. For me that would be paramount...when first here spent some time living in Muntinlupa and Paranaque. Much too hot for me for most of the year, you're always looking to redirect fans, have AC on etc ..found it irritating....unless you have a large income you can't run centralised AC. So I'm in Tagaytay. Scoring it on the list above, out of 10:

a. 10
b 10
c 8 buses to Cubao
d 10
e 10, espec fruit
f 7
g 8
h 10
i 11 Only hot for a few weeks a year, then usually not a night.
j 7?

Notes: f..no real centre, many tourists weekend. But then Nuvali?...Soulless!
j...probably can do...many weekenders construct houses here and then find they are not using them..so offer them for rent. They take some searching out, but are around in the various subdivisions. 

Plus decent hospital, 2 Malls plus smaller shopping centres and good eating out. Good assortment of Expats. Green!

Probably the worst aspect is weekend and holiday traffic, which you have to adapt to.


----------



## zeenith (Sep 6, 2017)

SimonAngeles said:


> Have a search on Property24 for rentals in a specific area
> 
> https://www.property24.com.ph/property-for-rent-in-nuvali-s22851
> 
> ...


Thank you so much SimonAngeles, truly appreciate it. Going through post now!


----------



## zeenith (Sep 6, 2017)

Datchworth said:


> Coming late tom this thread. The locations recommended by previous contributors are mostly fine...it's just that none of them tick I, the climate. For me that would be paramount...when first here spent some time living in Muntinlupa and Paranaque. Much too hot for me for most of the year, you're always looking to redirect fans, have AC on etc ..found it irritating....unless you have a large income you can't run centralised AC. So I'm in Tagaytay. Scoring it on the list above, out of 10:
> 
> a. 10
> b 10
> ...


Hey Datchworth - wow! Thank you so much for taking the time to respond at such level of detail. Read this to my family and now they all just want to go to Tagaytay  For now its as long as we can find some affordable housing. 

Thank you again!!


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

zeenith said:


> Thank you very much Bob for responding I truly appreciate it!
> 
> You know after so much research mainly around Manila and a bit into Baguio, Ismus, Indang - I kept running into mentions of smaller places in the country that had a lot to offer. Hence this post to bring this information out - so thank you very much.
> 
> ...


I have just come to Philippines from Thailand with my wife. Finding decent accommodation in Philippines generally is difficult. I assume a furnished property is what you are after? 
Properties here are generally not well maintained and owners loathe to make them respectable living standards. Good luck but suspect you may have a difficult task as we did in Luzon.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Another one to add to your list.
k. Volcanoes, sort of ties in with a.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Taal Volcano is active and if it erupts significantly many of those living on the "overlooking" slopes of Tagaytay could be directly in the line of fire, although the worst affected are likely to be at Talisay, down about 7 km on the lakeside. But those properties are some of the most expensive. Also some of those subdivisions are, to me, on unpleasantly steep terrain.

The worst thing one would probably experience in the various subdivisions on the other side of the ridge would be falling ash, depending on the wind direction.


----------

